# Gothfather Island ,Wales ,July 2012.



## Lucky Pants (Nov 4, 2012)

What we did in our summer holiday.

Me, Mrs Lp, Sshh.. and Altdayout spent part of our holiday in Wales at Gothfather Island Farm.
The journey was long , a slight knocking and pulling to the right whilst accelerating in the car meant something was wrong but did not realize how wrong till we arrived .











The brown coats and the two bears where there on arrival to greet us after we managed to time the tides right 
and avoid any sink sand. 




First off to the amusements but the machines seemed to be broken  hey hoo never mind we have the whole island to enjoy. 












The master bedroom. 






Good job we had pack lunches, kitchen closed for hygiene reasons.






The animals in the petting Zoo seemed a little weird, slighty stare crazy . 






The staff must have got us mixed up with honeymooning couples and ran out of rose petals, so used cushion filling instead, nice touch i thought.

The entertainment ,time to go check out the disco but the cheesy DJ did nt turn up ,gutted .






Feeling slightly disappointed as i love doing the chicken dance with the brown coats , time to get to the beach crack some beers open and get the fire blazing, while all the time the tide was surrounding us, then listen to the sea lap on the rocks just feet away from where we set up camp as if easing us off to sleep only broken by loud snoring as alt and sshh.. s tent was rather close ​.

And that concludes a part of what we did on are summer holidays nothing special just what thousands do year in year out up and down the country. 
Thanks for looking campers .​


----------



## Sshhhh... (Nov 4, 2012)

Haha,great write up and fab pics!! What a great time we had, that was one of the most fun splores ever! Who are me and Alt supposed to be?? The snoring, that would have been Alt, bet they heard him on the mainland!! Noisy sod!


----------



## Bones out (Nov 4, 2012)

Seriously funny stuff, and cracking photos... Nice one you crazy kids.


----------



## Mars Lander (Nov 4, 2012)

haha thats ACE great write up and your piks are WOO WOO, will get mine up tomorrow, Total Recall time now haha


----------



## perjury saint (Nov 4, 2012)

*Brilliant!! Can always count on you guys to raise a chortle!!
Bostin pics too...*


----------



## skankypants (Nov 4, 2012)

Like this a lot,nicely done..


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Nov 5, 2012)

Great report that!
Looks lots of fun...
Thanks...


----------



## Silent Hill (Nov 5, 2012)

"The Comic Strip Presents"....... GOTHFATHER ISLAND :twitcy:

Great stuff guys.


----------



## Mars Lander (Nov 5, 2012)

This was a superb adventure stylee splore, armed with the local tide tables, we purposely morooned ourselves on an island to splore and party, having an island to ourselves on a hot summers day and night was just ACE!!!






AS Luckypants stated the arcade machines were a bit oldskool






A bit messy but not out and out filthy and hey presto the fireplace is still here






Once owned by a fabulously rich land owning family of Lords and ladies its been abandoned for years and years, another place they owned a long way from here rather seemingly unconnected is

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=23918#.UJf2VYat9Bk

also covered

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=24156#.UJf3qIat9Bk






Not masses to see, most artedfacts being in the outbuildings and genny room






The gardener has long given up






nothing like a beach fire to end a splore day






Brief vid of this part of our Wales splore tour.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JERAV2sqvg[/ame]

Thanks for peeking ​


----------



## night crawler (Nov 5, 2012)

Some great photos though I am not a fan of HDR


----------



## Silent Hill (Nov 5, 2012)

Floats my boat!!


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 5, 2012)

Great ,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lucky Pants (Nov 5, 2012)

Great pics and vid Alt .


----------



## Dawnwarrior (Nov 5, 2012)

Cracking Report. Love Your Pics. Looks Like A Quality Place.


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Nov 5, 2012)

that picture 'master bedroom', is utterly stunning. looked at that and thought, damn, i wished i had shot that!, the colors are beautiful. the other images are great to, fab report, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Nov 5, 2012)

You and D have more or less covered most of it and very splendidly indeed! Heres a couple of mine though so I dont feel left out 











Bet these dont smell as bad as LuckyPants' feet.




















​


----------



## Lucky Pants (Nov 5, 2012)

Great pictures Sshhhh... , cheeky my feet dont smell , haha! its not my feet .


----------



## Ratters (Nov 11, 2012)

Great stuff


----------



## Mars Lander (Nov 12, 2012)

Lucky Pants said:


> Great pictures Sshhhh... , cheeky my feet dont smell , haha! its not my feet .



What was it then  haha


----------



## Pedrfardd (Dec 31, 2012)

Such good photo's ... great stuff and very lyrical ..


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm not normally a fan of HDR, but this is one of those rare occassions where it is done well!

Great report.


----------



## fragglehunter (Jan 4, 2013)

jolly good stuff that from all of you


----------

